# Moving to NZ alone



## Robby1892

Hi
I'm a single guy in his early-mid twenties and considering moving from the UK to New Zealand alone. I have had initial contact with a company to relocate and now I'm at the stage of deciding whether to take the plunge.

I am interested in hearing experiences from those who have made the move, especially those without a partner and family and how easy they have adapted.

I'm used to terrible weather so that isnt a concern for me, but there a few questions..

Is it easy to meet new people, any tips or suggestions?

For a single guy in his twenties, is there any advantages for choosing either Wellington or Auckland? 

I live on a fairly comfortable wage in my IT job in the UK (around 80,000 NZD) should i expect a similar salary in NZ or are wages usually lower?

Thank-you, all responses whether positive or negative experiences, will be appreciated.

P.S. apologies if this is a frequent topic but I couldn't find one similar


----------



## Wellygirl

Hi there

I can only give you my experience as I arrived initially with my partner about a year ago having previously lived in England for six years and before that Australia for three years. My son who is 18 joined us three months ago. On arrival we flew down to wellington and drive back up to Auckland. I loved Wellington but when I finally arrived in auckland decided it wasn't for me. I'm a bit older than you so I wanted a quieter life although that's not to say wellington isn't quiet! I was put off by the heavy traffic in Auckland and high cost of living but each to their own- my personal choice - I hear some live it in auckland. Yes I would say you could easily get a salary in excess of $80.000.as computer it skill are in high demand here. As for being on your own I would say it's not going to be easy I don't know your personality but you need to be willing to make an effort to make friends. There are lots of clubs you can join in Wellington if you check out meet up. I would recommend you have a job to come to as you will make friends through work. You will find that kiwis are really friendly people and always willing to help you out. If you have hobbies that helps too. You could always give it a try for a year and if it don't work out return to England. Nothing ventured nothing gained... Plus it will look good on your cv. When I returned to the uk after living in Aus I found my experience helped me get work very easily on return to England.


----------



## owdybee

Robby1892 said:


> Hi
> I'm a single guy in his early-mid twenties and considering moving from the UK to New Zealand alone. I have had initial contact with a company to relocate and now I'm at the stage of deciding whether to take the plunge.
> 
> I am interested in hearing experiences from those who have made the move, especially those without a partner and family and how easy they have adapted.
> 
> I'm used to terrible weather so that isnt a concern for me, but there a few questions..
> 
> Is it easy to meet new people, any tips or suggestions?
> 
> For a single guy in his twenties, is there any advantages for choosing either Wellington or Auckland?
> 
> I live on a fairly comfortable wage in my IT job in the UK (around 80,000 NZD) should i expect a similar salary in NZ or are wages usually lower?
> 
> Thank-you, all responses whether positive or negative experiences, will be appreciated.
> 
> P.S. apologies if this is a frequent topic but I couldn't find one similar


Hey Robby1892,

Did you ever make it to NZ?
I am moving there alone too. I'm about your age too and also concerned about how life is like there especially making friends.
I'm not used to the terrible weather, and scared that I might get depressed so I'm gonna need friends to keep me sane.


----------



## Jen1990

Hey Robby1982

I'm in the same boat, I'm moving out now 18th May to work in the hospital in Auckland. I've heard loads of great reports from ones who have lived there. But I don't know anyone either! I'm moving from Northern Ireland and I'm in my mid 20's


----------



## owdybee

Jen1990 said:


> Hey Robby1982
> 
> I'm in the same boat, I'm moving out now 18th May to work in the hospital in Auckland. I've heard loads of great reports from ones who have lived there. But I don't know anyone either! I'm moving from Northern Ireland and I'm in my mid 20's


Hi Jen1990, 

You're arriving earlier than me so I hope I can meet up with you and ask for some insights as well coming from someone in the same boat.

Also, where do you plan to live in Auckland?


----------



## Jen1990

Hey,

The hospital which I will be working for are giving me accommodation for 2 weeks after that I plan on living as close to the centre as possible for work!

Where are you travelling from? My insights my be very little lol!!


----------



## owdybee

Jen1990 said:


> Hey,
> 
> The hospital which I will be working for are giving me accommodation for 2 weeks after that I plan on living as close to the centre as possible for work!
> 
> Where are you travelling from? My insights my be very little lol!!


Haha, it's ok. It's nice to get some tips from someone who is in the same situation. 

I am travelling from Manila, in the Philippines.

I am coming in July and plan to live in Auckland, so if you will ever need a flatmate, let me know


----------



## sabey

I'm arriving end of August and am just in the process of looking for work as a nurse. I have work in mainly Neuro all of my 26 year career but with 
my ageing population experience am looking for something in aged care- any tips?


----------

